# Advice on routers worth - Multicam M-1



## wgrogers (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi all,

Anyone have any idea what a 2009 Multicam M-1 router would be worth?

It's the smaller machine from multicam with a vacuum table and mist sprayer too.

(In NSW Australia)

Just thinking of selling as machine is not really used much..

Thanks!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome. Wayne


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Wayne.


----------



## wgrogers (Apr 28, 2014)

cheers!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Wayne.

I have moved this thread to the CNC section.

You may get a better response there.....


----------



## wgrogers (Apr 28, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Wayne.
> 
> I have moved this thread to the CNC section.
> 
> You may get a better response there.....


thanks James


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bottom line, it is worth exactly as much as someone is willing to pay.


----------



## wgrogers (Apr 28, 2014)

JOAT said:


> Bottom line, it is worth exactly as much as someone is willing to pay.


so helpful.. thanks for that!


----------



## Jakexp (Apr 26, 2013)

Wayne, what size is the bed? Any rough ideas of what you would like for it?


----------



## wgrogers (Apr 28, 2014)

Jakexp said:


> Wayne, what size is the bed? Any rough ideas of what you would like for it?


Only just started throwing around the idea of selling it.. No idea, thats why i'm asking here. I paid 44k for it in '09. The travel is 900x1200 approx.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

wgrogers said:


> so helpful.. thanks for that!


A lot of people do not realize that fact, so you're welcome.


----------

